

FTPloy – automatically deploy when changes are pushed to GitHub or Bitbucket - lachgr
http://ftploy.com/

======
lachgr
I use this quite often, for example for client sites who are on a cheap shared
hosting where you don't have terminal access. And their pricing is great, too.

Also some great features are on the roadmap
([http://ftploy.com/roadmap](http://ftploy.com/roadmap)).

